# do chocolate chips contain dairy?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I looked at the list of ingredients on some chocolate chips at the HFS and didn't see any dairy ingredients, but I thought chocolate chips did contain dairy (why else do they make a vegan version?).


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

Most do -- but some of the high quality darker chocolate ones don't.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Some semi-sweet don't, but afaik most are made in factories that use shared the equipment. The only ones I've found that are made in a totally dairy-free facility are Tropical Source chips, which I got at Target.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I was just wondering about this, this morning!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Some do and some don't... my mom has a terrible dairy sensitivity and she managed to find some at a local co-op that don't contain it. You just need to read the labels...


----------

